# Late December Buck....



## RGRJN (Dec 26, 2004)

Went out this morning to the National Forest(out by Blue Ridge), cold and windy. Had a couple a Does come by, but no real shot. About 30 minutes later a 8 pointer came through following right down their trail. Well, at least 'till he got to me.  
Hocks were still black, and neck still swollen, and like I said, following them does like he was on a mission. Course then the fun began,  it took me 1/2 hour to drag him uphill to the  saddle, to do the gutting. It then took me almost 2 hours to drag him out, you guessed it, mostly uphill(okay 3/4's, the last couple hundred yards were downhill). You know them hills you don't really want walk up at all. Went something like 4 steps...pant...pant..gasp...pant 4 steps up pant...pant....gasp ya'll get the picture. If'n I could figure out how to post pictures I would. Could't find the picture posting for dummies forum  
Been spending most my time since the leaves fell hunting from the ground.

JOE


----------



## Ehampt (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats! Sounds like a good un. I am with you with the posting of pics. Maybe they will have a session for us dummies. Hopefully I will see some of that Tuesday and Wednesday down in Heard. Congrats.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 26, 2004)

Glad to hear of your success on a late season buck. My congratulations on the kill and for living through getting him out of them mountains.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 26, 2004)

Good job.  Don't you just love the mountains.  I don't know if I could do it without 300 feet of rope on our ATV's.  These middle/South Ga hunters don't know what dragin is.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats on your late season buck  

I have had some drags like that up in Tenn. That's HARD work!


----------



## Duff (Dec 27, 2004)

congrats on a late season buck   

I do alot of turkey hunting that way, but its to steep for me to drag  a deer


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2004)

*posting photos*

if you email the photos to me Ill post them for you, congrats on the buck!!
bilgerat@charter.net


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2004)

*pics*

heres the pics


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2004)

*#2*

and the next 1


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Phil,
For posting the pics!!As much as I moan and groan about walking these hills. I sure do love'em. Gave up a high paying job in Miami to come back home to God's country. A day freezing in the hills shore do beat a day at the beach.
Just went a read my emails. Thanks for the quick lesson, I'll try with a new post and the other buck I got this year.
Joe


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 27, 2004)

Way to Go!!!! That's a good buck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2004)

A pretty late season surprise!

Jim


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 28, 2004)

Sure do hope I can find a late season Murray County buck like that !! Nice deer !!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice looking picture. Now everyone wants to know why my monitor is laying on its side!


----------

